# Another tank



## susankat

Set up another shrimp tank, now have pumpkin shrimp. Hope they do well for me.

the tank


Gonna give it awhile before I mow the grass, but is filling out now

some of the shrimp. As you can see they are already saddled


----------



## chenowethpm

Very cool!


----------



## Buerkletucson

Very nice....
Shrimp are fun to keep.


----------



## susankat

also have cherry shrimp


----------



## vreugy

As always, a beautiful tank with healthy inhabitants.

Have a blessed day


----------



## susankat

Here's an update on the shrimp. Breeding like crazy.


----------



## Gizmo

Schmexy! Next project: Thai Micro Crabs and Mexican Dwarf Crayfish


----------



## susankat

Naw hoping to get some crs for next project. Especially getting more plecos next week.


----------



## susankat

Here is what the tank looks like now. Excuse the quality as its a cell phone pic.


----------



## coralbandit

the tank has really grown in nicely!
Is that the subwassertang on the left on the driftwood?


----------



## susankat

yes it is have too much of the stuff


----------



## Gizmo

I see you have copied my idea for a mossy log....good choice


----------



## big b

yeah copy cat*NA*


----------



## susankat

That's not moss that's algea


----------



## Oddball Fish

Looks like they are doing fine so far


----------



## big b

how big is the tank 20 long?


----------



## susankat

Its only a 15 gal.


----------



## nova777

That tank looks really nice and the shrimp are thriving.
Cheers


----------



## big b

man, it looks big


----------



## susankat

I've done big, check the link in my signature. and today I moved and redone my 100 gal.


----------



## big b

i meant the shrimp tank. but when i think of a big shrimp tank i think 20 long when i think big tank for fish i think 1000 gallon tank.


----------

